# Replacing my 1ooo watter for a 545 watt led



## micack (May 2, 2011)

WHAT'S UP YAL?!I'M JUST STARTIN MY FIRST JOURNAL ON REPLACING MY 1ooo WATT MAGNET BALLAST TO A 545 WATT LED.GOT IT A FEW WEEKS AGO& I AM STILL A SKEPTIC ON WHAT THESE PEOPLE SAY ABOUT'EM.AND I'LL COME PARE MY 6oo WATT DIGITAL NEXGEN BALLAST WHICH THE LED&6oo ARE HANGING SIDE BY SIDE IN A 4X8X6.5 HYDRO TENT.ANY COMMENT OR TIPS ON MY SET UP WOULD BE APPRECIATED.


----------



## growone (May 2, 2011)

you got my attention, i grow small with cfl's
but curious what leds can do, sounds like you're doing a major sized experiment


----------



## R3DROCk9 (May 2, 2011)

l.e.d.s dont have the strength to penetrate the canopy 3 or 4 feet like a 1000....some ppl are happy with 600s, bu personally i dont think they do enough for larger plants....and since almost everybody has plant restrictions, albeit lawfully, unlawfully, or wutever, ...less always seems like its better if you run into problems later.


----------



## micack (May 2, 2011)

For better results for the canopy i lolli pop the shit out of'em.evan though i'm not growing a scrog or net.the ladies are well groomed from the bottom up.it's a waste of energy to the plant w/ the lower branches that are not gettin enough light penetration so might as well hack'em off earlier than later.


----------



## maxpesh (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Micack is there anyway you can put a separator between ur 600 and the led so no light spills from one side to the other ?


----------



## maxpesh (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi Micack do you have any updates on your led grow and is it the growstealth led ur using. Just curious as I'm preparing for my next led buy and want to make the right decisions, cheers bro


----------



## maxpesh (Oct 23, 2011)

What happened to this journal ?


----------

